# Dream barns (just for fun and ideas!)



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm in a bit of a downer at the moment so in order to take my mind of things I've downloaded a freebie app called Foor Plan Creator. It's for houses obviously but I'm using it to play around and create my own barn layouts.
So, if you won lotto or had unlimited money at your disposal how would YOU build your dream barn? Would you live in it? Would it have an arena? How many stables? What size? And so on a so forth!

I've added pictures of mine so far. I am currently building another one. 
DREAMS ARE FREE! Give me ideas! Be extravagant! Go crazy! inkunicorn:


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Stalls are so big (16m2) because, well, of course I'm going to have a barn full of drafts! :lol:


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

My dream barn would include three stalls, a large overhang for shade, a big tack room, and a wash rack/tie area for tacking. The stalls would be mainly for injury or feed time. And if we're dreaming, I'd like a car port to park my horse trailer in.

Edit: while we're at it, a covered arena too with plenty of openness for a nice draft to blow through.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I am so lucky that I have my dream barn already! DH designed the building himself and did a fantastic job (I can't take any credit as it happened before I knew him). If we won the lottery, I would buy the field next door to hay so we could fence in our current hayfield and have a bit more pasture.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

PHOTOS ARE MANDATORY IF YOU ALREADY HAVE YOUR OWN BARN LADIES AND GENTS!!
Sorry, I don't make the rules :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I already have a horse barn that suits my needs. Nothing fancy but it's set up so they can come and go as they please with gates I can close at feeding time to create stalls in the lean-to. What I would like if money was no object is a huge toolshed with doors opposite of each other along the sides a couple of hay wagons. Then every year we drop the wagons off to our hay supplier and tell him to fill them up. Bring them home, pull into the barn, leave the hay on the wagons and be done, instead of stacking them in the hay mow. That chore gets harder on us every year as we age.


No pictures of the barn for the barn sake but a couple where you can see the barn.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

With lovely horses already insitu! Perfect!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

This app is so much fun. Can be so over the top haha


----------



## Werecat (Aug 23, 2015)

That does look like a fun program!! I even design dream properties on The Sims 3 Pets (they have horses), and I actually designed my house and barn on it haha.

This past fall I built my realistic dream barn (we all have an actual DREAM barn haha, of course my ideal dream barn would include an indoor arena with solid walls for all season riding). Here is the floorplan I made to show the barn builders (the only thing that's changed in those plans is I went with 9ft doors instead of 10ft since we were building them and my father was having nightmares on how he was going to hang them):









This is it complete (barn builders just built the shell, my father built the doors, and everything inside):








Can't wait until we get actual SPRING weather so I can paint all my fence posts and stain the wood on the porch. Also, that slab of concrete in the front is for the wash stand. We're getting ready to build that if the weather would hold out long enough!









This is the view when you're standing at the back of the barn. To the left is the 16x12 hay room (still need to build the sliding door that will go on it). Then the next door is the 8x12 tackroom, and the door after that is the 8x12 feedroom. To the right are 2 finished 12x12 box stalls with interlocking mats and the 3rd stall I store my tractor and bedding in. I'm planning to build a 14x36 garage off the left side of the barn so that no equipment will be stored near the horses and I can maybe install a 3rd stall. The aisle is 12x36. My side walls are 10ft.

















This is stall #2. To the left of it the first stall, and they have half walls with dividing bars so the horses can see each other.










View of dividing wall and stall #1.









This is the feedroom before we added a table to this side, which is temporary. Eventually I'd love to do built-ins. I chose to make this room the room with the exterior walk-through door, which makes morning feeding a breeze.









Other side of feedroom. I keep my feed in lockable containers. When we were at the barn we leased, our feedroom was open to the elements for the most part, and they protected the feed from any vermin getting in. I decided to keep them and am very happy with them. Shelves are adjustable.









The corral that the stalls open up to. This picture was before the flex fence was complete, we were still putting down the first layer of rock.

It's a super simple plan, but I love it, and for my budget it was exactly what I wanted. If I had a bigger budget, I'd have a wash stall, 3 more stalls, an indoor arena, a round pen, and a bunch more acres with trails! lol.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Know that there are building codes if you add housing for you to your barn. That can run up price. I now this is a dream barn and funds are unlimited but those codes affect layout so knowing ahead can one day mean your dream can be a reality.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh yes I am awear of that! In fact, in New Zealand, you are no longer to have housing attached to barns!! So that kinda sucks!
But yeah, dreams are free!  @Werecat that is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Werecat said:


> That does look like a fun program!! I even design dream properties on The Sims 3 Pets (they have horses), and I actually designed my house and barn on it haha.
> 
> This past fall I built my realistic dream barn (we all have an actual DREAM barn haha, of course my ideal dream barn would include an indoor arena with solid walls for all season riding). Here is the floorplan I made to show the barn builders (the only thing that's changed in those plans is I went with 9ft doors instead of 10ft since we were building them and my father was having nightmares on how he was going to hang them):
> 
> ...


Also what a lovely cat and beautiful horses


----------



## Werecat (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you so much, @EquineBovine! There's always things I want to be doing and adding haha.


----------

